# Arab Monetary Fund to support budget



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Minister of International Cooperation and Planning Fayza Aboul Naga said the Arab Monetary Fund would support the Egyptian budget in November with U.S. $200 million (1.2 billion EGP)

Another support package valued at U.S. $270 million (1.6 billion EGP) would be presented to Egypt by the fund in December.

Egypt also obtained funds from Persian Gulf countries to cover the budget deficit, which increased after the January 25 Revolution. 

From Youm7:Youm7 English Edition | Arab Monetary Fund to support budget

All this is fine but at what cost?:ranger:


----------

